# [RAID] A8NSLI Premium et Fake RAID via dmraid [résolu]

## Ascodas

Bonjour,

J'ai mis en place un RAID1 mirroirring pour mon home et quelques répertoires.

J'utilise le RAID Silicon et non pas le NVRAID (la carte possède deux contrôleur RAID).

J'ai partitionné en trois mon RAID1 em trois partitions logiques qui donne dm-1, dm-2 et dm-3, la dm-0 est la partoche étendue.

Quelques infos :

```
[root@amd64 autostart]$ dmraid -s

/dev/sdc: "sil" and "nvidia" formats discovered (using nvidia)!

/dev/sdb: "sil" and "nvidia" formats discovered (using nvidia)!

*** Active Set

name   : nvidia_icjfdabd

size   : 320172928

stride : 128

type   : mirror

status : ok

subsets: 0

devs   : 2

spares : 0

[root@amd64 autostart]$ 
```

```
[root@amd64 autostart]$ dmraid -r

/dev/sdc: "sil" and "nvidia" formats discovered (using nvidia)!

/dev/sdb: "sil" and "nvidia" formats discovered (using nvidia)!

/dev/sdc: nvidia, "nvidia_icjfdabd", mirror, ok, 320173054 sectors, data@ 0

/dev/sdb: nvidia, "nvidia_icjfdabd", mirror, ok, 320173054 sectors, data@ 0

[root@amd64 autostart]$ 
```

```
[root@amd64 autostart]$ ll /dev/mapper/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 juin  5 13:36 control -> ../device-mapper

brw-r----- 1 root disk 254, 0 juin  6 11:44 nvidia_icjfdabd

brw-r----- 1 root disk 254, 1 juin  6 11:45 nvidia_icjfdabd5

brw-r----- 1 root disk 254, 2 juin  6 11:44 nvidia_icjfdabd6

brw-r----- 1 root disk 254, 3 juin  6 11:44 nvidia_icjfdabd7

[root@amd64 autostart]$ 
```

```

[root@amd64 autostart]$ fdisk -l

Disque /dev/sda: 200.0 Go, 200049647616 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 24321 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x14f014ef

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sda1   *           1        2550    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2   *        2551        4983    19543072+  83  Linux

/dev/sda3   *        4984        7416    19543072+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4            7417       24321   135789412+   5  Etendue

/dev/sda5            7417        7660     1959898+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6            7661       12524    39070048+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7           12525       14957    19543041   83  Linux

/dev/sda8           14958       24321    75216298+  83  Linux

Disque /dev/sdb: 163.9 Go, 163928604672 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 19929 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sdb1               1       19929   160079661    5  Etendue

/dev/sdb5   *           1        6079    48829504+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb6            6080       12158    48829536   83  Linux

/dev/sdb7           12159       19929    62420526   83  Linux

Disque /dev/sdc: 163.9 Go, 163928604672 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 19929 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sdc1               1       19929   160079661    5  Etendue

/dev/sdc5   *           1        6079    48829504+  83  Linux

/dev/sdc6            6080       12158    48829536   83  Linux

/dev/sdc7           12159       19929    62420526   83  Linux

Disque /dev/dm-0: 163.9 Go, 163928603648 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 19929 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/dm-0p1               1       19929   160079661    5  Etendue

/dev/dm-0p5   *           1        6079    48829504+  83  Linux

/dev/dm-0p6            6080       12158    48829536   83  Linux

/dev/dm-0p7           12159       19929    62420526   83  Linux

Disque /dev/dm-1: 50.0 Go, 50001412608 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 6078 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x8ab2abc0

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

Disque /dev/dm-2: 50.0 Go, 50001444864 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 6078 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/dm-2 ne contient pas une table de partition valide

Disque /dev/dm-3: 63.9 Go, 63918618624 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 7770 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x00000000

Le disque /dev/dm-3 ne contient pas une table de partition valide
```

Alors tout d'abord je ne comprend pas pourquoi il utilise nvidia alors que c'est bien le silicon qui est activé dans le bios.

Ensuite le fdsik -l me dis que les partitions ne contiennent pas de tables de partions valides alors que je peux monter dm1, 2 et 3 et y écrire dessus sans problèmes.

Ensuite comment activer le dmraid dès le boot, aujourd'hui je dois faire un dmraid -ay pour l'activer, le module dm-mirror est il utile pour la config ?

J'ai peut-être trop de questions mais je planche depuis un moment.

Merci.

EDIT :

```
[root@amd64 autostart]$ mount

/dev/sda2 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620)

/dev/sda6 on /home type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sda8 on /mnt/images type ext4 (rw)

/dev/sda7 on /usr/portage type reiserfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,notail)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/mapper/nvidia_icjfdabd5 on /mnt/backup type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/mapper/nvidia_icjfdabd6 on /mnt/ftp type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/mapper/nvidia_icjfdabd7 on /mnt/media type xfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/passeport on /media/Passeport_ type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)

[root@amd64 autostart]$ 
```

Last edited by Ascodas on Fri Jun 12, 2009 3:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trapamoosch

Bonsoir,

J'utilise dmraid pour gérer 3 disques en raid0 avec un chipset ICH10 Intel.

Pour moi aussi fdisk -l me donne le même message de partition invalide, sans que ça n'est de conséquence sur le bon fonctionnement de l'ensemble.

Pour activer dmraid au boot, j'utilise un initramfs fait avec genkernel : 

```
genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/.config --no-splash --dmraid ramdisk
```

Dans la configuration de mon noyau j'ai juste activé l'option "Device mapper support" (avec aucune sous option activée).

Par contre aucune idée pour ton souci de silicon/nvidia.

----------

## Ascodas

Merci et désolé pour ma réponse tardive,

- Tant mieux pour le message de partitions invalides, c'est quand même bizarre vu que c'est avec le même utilitaire que je les ai créée.

- J'ai pas tellement envie d'utiliser genkernel, qui plus est pour des partitions raid qui ne contiennent que de la data et pas le système, il n'y aurait pas d'autre solution qu'un script qui me fait un dmraid -ay ?

- toujours pas d'explication du pourquoi détecte t'il le nvidia alors que c'est bien le silicon qui est activé dans le BIOS.

Merci.

----------

## ppg

 *Ascodas wrote:*   

> Merci et désolé pour ma réponse tardive,
> 
> - Tant mieux pour le message de partitions invalides, c'est quand même bizarre vu que c'est avec le même utilitaire que je les ai créée.
> 
> - J'ai pas tellement envie d'utiliser genkernel, qui plus est pour des partitions raid qui ne contiennent que de la data et pas le système, il n'y aurait pas d'autre solution qu'un script qui me fait un dmraid -ay ?
> ...

 

Si c'est juste pour du raid t'es pas obligé d'utiliser genkernel. Je sais pas si ça change grand chose de passer par le contrôleur de la carte mère, mais avec du software raid un kernel bien configuré avec un emerge mdadm a suffit pour moi. J'ai été obligé d'utiliser genkernel pour la gestion du LVM au boot.

----------

## Ascodas

Bon ca marche comme ca, je laisse comme ca  :Smile: 

Merci.

----------

